# First Contact



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

How many of you guys meet other delivery drivers while waiting for your order at a restaurant and what topic do you talk about when you decide to speak?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

1. Is it busy or not?
2. Are the loads they are offering us worth it?
3. Which restaurants are on our blacklists and why.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have time to have a conversation, the restaurant is too slow.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t. I’m an introvert (I know, I know… no one sees me as one). I respond if they address me, and I’m friendly, but I rarely wait (I know restaurants that constantly drag their asses and decline).


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> How many of you guys meet other delivery drivers while waiting for your order at a restaurant and what topic do you talk about when you decide to speak?


Usually it's just a quick "how are you doing" followed by a "take care" going out the door. Most seem to be anti-social!

A couple times I've helped people who were so new they didn't know how to fully use the app and were struggling. Once, a lady asked me to meet her at a bar after my Block was over to have a beer and ask me questions about food delivery. "Declined"!

By far I talk much more to the restaurant staff/owners/managers as I've gotten to know a lot of them pretty well over the years on a first name basis. Food delivery has a higher turnover rate than even restaurants!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Usually it's just a quick "how are you doing" followed by a "take care" going out the door. Most seem to be anti-social!
> 
> A couple times I've helped people who were so new they didn't know how to fully use the app and were struggling. Once, a lady asked me to meet her at a bar after my Block was over to have a beer and ask me questions about food delivery. "Declined"!
> 
> By far I talk much more to the restaurant staff/owners/managers as I've gotten to know a lot of them pretty well over the years on a first name basis.


Noone likes a party pooper!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Noone likes a party pooper!!!
> View attachment 626606


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I’m more of a traditional kinda gal, as illustrated by this classic traditional greeting:


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> 1. Is it busy or not?
> 2. Are the loads they are offering us worth it?
> 3. Which restaurants are on our blacklists and why.


How do you find out if a restaurant is on a blacklist?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> How do you find out if a restaurant is on a blacklist?


Blacklist in our minds. Meaning we will reject any offer to pickup from those restaurants.
No physical lists.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Usually get more annoyed by people asking if I'm in line, or standing right behind me while waiting for the "it's almost ready" places. Don't really talk with other drivers much unless they're curious about being on a different app because none of us have a real answer to pay difference when tipping is all over the place.
Have to figure out your own blacklist places usually like those wanting me to stick around 20 minutes for food...not going back there.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't do delivery, but if I did, I'm sure I would look around and think "what a bunch of losers"........ 😆

I hope I don't have to explain this joke to anyone.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't do delivery, but if I did, I'm sure I would look around and think "what a bunch of losers"........ 😆
> 
> I hope I don't have to explain this joke to anyone.


I'm sorry, please do explain. I do delivery. Am I one of the losers you are referring to?
And if you did delivery, yes you would be one of them, but you don't do delivery, so those
of us that do are the losers?
I don't get the joke.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I'm sorry, please do explain. I do delivery. Am I one of the losers you are referring to?


I hope you two are just throwing sarcastic jabs at each other. I'm pretty sure that @kdyrpr started with a sarcastic jab as the speaker was speaking from the standpoint as being inclusive of the group being insulted.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Calirolla said:


> Usually get more annoyed by people asking if I'm in line, or standing right behind me while waiting for the "it's almost ready" places.


Right. No, I'm not here for any reason. I come here just to stand around.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> I hope you two are just throwing sarcastic jabs at each other. I'm pretty sure that @kdyrpr started with a sarcastic jab as the speaker was speaking from the standpoint as being inclusive of the group being insulted.


Whatever. However, he did not include himself.
Movin right along...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Whatever. However, he did not include himself.
> Movin right along...


Even if it was said seriously - which I doubt - does it bother you if someone thinks you’re a loser? Why?

Lots of people consider me a loser. Mostly those who envy my backbone. They can go right ahead.

I actually don’t even remember when someone’s opinion of me bothered me. It was either mu late teens or early 20s. I think the latter - maybe not “bothered”, more like “mattered”.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Even if it was said seriously - which I doubt - does it bother you if someone thinks you’re a loser? Why?
> 
> Lots of people consider me a loser. Mostly those who envy my backbone. They can go right ahead.
> 
> I actually don’t even remember when someone’s opinion of me bothered me. It was either mu late teens or early 20s. I think the latter - maybe not “bothered”, more like “mattered”.


Well, if I took his comment the wrong way, I apologize, but there have been a few posters here that in fact DID look down on delivery guys because they were Uber/Lyft cab drivers.
In that case, they need to be put in there place so there heads don't get so bloated that they explode.
So, now that I apologized, can you get rid of that ugliest of uglies avatar?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Well, if I took his comment the wrong way, I apologize, but there have been a few posters here that in fact DID look down on delivery guys because they were Uber/Lyft cab drivers.
> In that case, they need to be put in there place so there heads don't get so bloated that they explode.
> So, now that I apologized, can you get rid of that ugliest of uglies avatar?


But I like her!!! Don’t be so shallow, she’s beautiful on the inside!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Mostly just lie to each other about how to make more money on the apps.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Whatever. However, he did not include himself.
> Movin right along...


The custodian is making fun of the janitor again!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I only do Uber X, but the Starbucks where I buy coffee every day, and use the bathroom, is a really busy UE location. Often I run into 2-3 of the same UE guys every week. We talk about the usual crap guys talk about. Not much about work.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But I like her!!! Don’t be so shallow, she’s beautiful on the inside!


Uhh... I remember having to dissect insects in junior high science class. I'm not too sure I agree with the "beautiful on the inside"... But hey, as long as YOU are beautiful on the inside, I think we can tough it out 😃


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinCityAngel said:


> Uhh... I remember having to dissect insects in junior high science class. I'm not too sure I agree with the "beautiful on the inside"... But hey, as long as YOU are beautiful on the inside, I think we can tough it out 😃


Awwww. Thank you. That’s very kind.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I say nothing and just glare at them. If I get there before they do, I take their order off the shelf and throw it in the trash. They are my competition.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mch said:


> I say nothing and just glare at them. If I get there before they do, I take their order off the shelf and throw it in the trash. They are my competition.


Oh c'mon, I don't believe you do that.


----------

